# Red Rocket Limited Edition by AUWA Thiemann



## The Tackle Store (14. Juli 2009)

*Jetzt endlich eingetroffen die neue Red Rocket Limited Edition von*​ 


​ 
*AUWA*
*August Walter Thiemann*
Moderator der Erfolgreichen Angelsendung FISH`n FUN bei DMAX AUWA, geboren 1950 war bereits als kleiner Junge ein aufgeweckter Bursche, der bereits mit 5 Jahren Nylon und Stecknadel von Mutters Prachtgardine stibitze, um im nahegelegenen Kurpark unerlaubterweise den Karpfen nachzustellen. Von da an war das Angelfiber in ihm ausgebrochen und nahezu keine Pfütze in Westfalen war vor ihm sicher. Barsch, Aal, Karpfen, Forelle, Zander und Hecht mussten sich fortan vor AUWA in acht nehmen. Vom Stippen, über das Grundangeln als auch die Jagd nach Meerforelle,​
Dorsch, Plattfisch oder Hornhecht - nahezu jede Art der Angelei musste er versuchen. Jahrzehnte später trat er auch in die Fußstapfen von Hemingway und trotze auf den großen Weltmeeren den Wellen, um sich mit Segelfischen, Marlin und Co. anzulegen. Doch sein größtes „Steckenpferd“ ist die Angelei mit Sbirolinos am Forellensee. Speziell dafür hat AUWA gemeinsam mit den Produktentwicklern von JENZI einen Traum für jeden Sbirolino Angler entwickelt:

Unheimlich leicht​
Original SIC Ringe​
Design Guide-Wrapping​
Präzisions Schraubrollenhalter​
Limited Edition​
Cordura Transportrohr​






Nicht nur das Design ist einzigartig! Die Innovation liegt im speziellen Taperaufbau des Blanks, der diese Angelrute an die oberste Leistungsgrenze von Sbirolino Ruten befördert. Eine sensible Spitze mit einem besonders angepassten Rückgrat ermöglicht eine Selbstbeschleunigung der Rute für extrem weite Würfe. Die eigens für die *RED ROCKET* entwickelte Materialgeometrie ermöglicht eine radikale Schnellkraft.
*Die Folge:* Ein leichterer Rutenaufbau mit bestem Timing für außergewöhnlich hohen Wurfkomfort. Präzisestes
Anbieten jeglicher Köderarten, feinstes Schnurgefühl und letztendlich beste Bisserkennung gefühlt bis in die letzte
Faser dieser ganz besonderen Rute.​ 
*RED ROCKET Limited Edition (incl. Cordura Transportrohr)*​ 


*Merkmale:*

Länge: 3,90 m​
Teile: 3​
Transportlänge: 1,36 m​
Rutengewicht ca.: 290 g​
Wurfgewicht: 10-25 g​
Für weitere Detailbilder bitte ein Klick hier oder auf die Bilder.​

Ein Highlight, dass man sich nicht entgehen lassen sollte!!​ 
Euer​ 
The Tackle Store Team​


----------

